# Sunset Limited in San Antonio



## Jeffery Leuenberger (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm taking the Sunset Limited from New Orleans to Tucson. I notice there is a 2:45 hour layover. Usually Amtrak advises you not to leave the station. Assuming the train is on schedule, is it advisable to walk around?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 28, 2016)

Jeffery Leuenberger said:


> I'm taking the Sunset Limited from New Orleans to Tucson. I notice there is a 2:45 hour layover. Usually Amtrak advises you not to leave the station. Assuming the train is on schedule, is it advisable to walk around?


If you want to go around exploring my city you are free to do so. Just be sure check with the staff first to make sure you are aware of their specific expectations. Some may be willing to let you back on anytime. Others may want you to wait until the train is ready for general boarding. Most of the city is closed during the time the Sunset Limited in passing through, but bars will still be open on the Westbound trip and you can see anything you want from the outside.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Mar 28, 2016)

Jeffery Leuenberger said:


> I'm taking the Sunset Limited from New Orleans to Tucson. I notice there is a 2:45 hour layover. Usually Amtrak advises you not to leave the station. Assuming the train is on schedule, is it advisable to walk around?


I believe the layover will be late at night.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 28, 2016)

Last three trips through there (eastbound) on the Texas Eagle from LA, I just stayed on/around the train. Listened to the scanner and watched the switching of my sleeper from the SL to the TE.

Enough middle of night entertainment for me!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 28, 2016)

Jeffery Leuenberger said:


> I'm taking the Sunset Limited from New Orleans to Tucson. I notice there is a 2:45 hour layover. Usually Amtrak advises you not to leave the station. Assuming the train is on schedule, is it advisable to walk around?


Most nights #1 is early into SAS. #21s Cutout Coach and Sleeper (#421) will be switched to the end of #1 during the layover.

There are a couple of Clubs/bars across from the Station on East Commerce going towards downtown and the River Walk ( West) just before the I-37 Underpass, but they are pretty dead most nights.

There is a 24/7 Denny's a couple of blocks farther West after you go under I-37 and then the River Walk is a couple of blocks farther down Commerce.

Note that the Alamo is closed @ that time of night but is well lighted and worth a look at the outside if you haven't seen it. You can cross the street to the Hyatt Regency and walk through their pretty Lobby with its running fountains, exit onto the Riverwalk ( it's below Street level) and walk along the River with its myriad of clubs, cafes and souvenir joints.

After you do that head back to the Station and as Chris said, you may be able to reboard your Sleeper ( it will be on the front behind the bag car and engines down by the Alamodomef Stadium) or you may have to wait in the too small and brightly lighted Amshak, or on the platform, till boarding for # 1 is announced about 30 minutes before departure. YMMV


----------



## bobnjulie (Mar 29, 2016)

We got "lucky" on our bad SL trip... we were late enough in to San Antonio that is was mid-morning. We ran up to the conductor, asked if it was safe to go explore and he said "1 hour." We called and got a taxi driver, told him he was our tour guide.... and he took us to the Alamo for a quick run around and stopped for a quick peep and photo of the Riverwalk....one of the highlights of our trip.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 29, 2016)

note that if the #1 is late into SAS and #2 is early, it gets a little crazy with three trains, so my experience then is that they let no one board until boarding time as a safety issue. trains backing up for switching or unloading. If time allows, the Riverwalk is unlike any other city and can not be truly enjoyed unless on river level.


----------

